# Enviroshake Winter Pricing Promotion



## Patrick Smith

Enviroshake is pleased to announce our 2011 winter pricing promotion. For more information, please email us at: [email protected] and refer to: winter pricing promotion.
This special pricing is available for shipments in December, January and February 2012.


----------

